# ADANA | Adana Tower | 32 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Adana Tower *
*Adana, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Farmir:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2109229


----------

